# Cat furniture DIY *update with pictures!*



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Finally getting settled into the new house (pictures coming eventually!) and am starting to plan for the kitty jungle that will be my basement!

There is a big rectangular beam that I want to turn into a floor to ceiling scratching post. I have carpet scraps from the bedrooms I could use, but think they might end up being a bit heavy and bulky. I'd love to find some sort of thick fabric (I think sisal comes as fabric doesn't it?) to cover it with. However, I don't know how to attach it to the drywall. Would you cover the whole thing with something lke thin plywood nailed in then attach the fabric to the wood? 

Also, I really would love to put some shelves for them to climb and sleep on in several places. I know a few of you have done those, so does anyone have any tips?

I will have internet hooked up Thursday afternoon and can post pictures of all of the areas I am thinking about. I did finally get the cat tree put together in the basement just now in the corner near two windows! They are both finally happy and haven't stopped racing aroind the wide open space since!!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

For the moment


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

That's a great tree! It looks like it has plenty of room for two cats. Good one!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

I think I'd need to see this support beam you are speaking of...I am assuming it is framed-in with a wood skeleton and then has drywall over it? 
This is going to be difficult to explain w/out pictures...
You could lay out the sisal fabric, long enough to wrap around the beam at least 1.5 times so it overlaps, and up to 2-3 times. On the floor, staple one long end (_floor-to-ceiling piece_) to a piece of wood, maybe a 1"x4" piece of trim. Locate a stud in the drywall covered beam and/or a corner, which will assuredly have 2x4s in that area. Place the sisal fabric with wood trim in such a manner that when it wraps, the end stapled to the trim-piece will stop at the stud-area. Make allowances for pulling the fabric taut so the sisal/trim piece still lands at a stud-area. Unwind and staple/screw the raw end of the sisal fabric to the drywall. (_you could use a small piece of 1/2"x2" to help secure the raw end_) Pull the fabric taut around the beam and when you have the fabric snugged and the trim piece is at your stud-area, screw it in securely. Placing a few staples here/there around the beam/fabric will help hold it all together and not stress one area too greatly.
Another tip, to prevent the sisal fabric from being pulled out of the 1x4 trim, staple it, and then roll it over 2-3 times to wrap the trim-wood and allow it to sort of 'grip' it. This will prevent it from being pulled out of the staples that attach it to the trim after it has been secured.


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*



OsnobunnieO said:


> For the moment



Did you make this? It is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marooned (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

Wow...thats impressive!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*



OsnobunnieO said:


> For the moment



I want one of those!! My cats would have a blast!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

FINALLY got my internet working!

The cat tree came from home, so while its not new it at least gave them a little sense of "home" they had been missing. Plus, it gave me somewhere to feed them other than in front of the fireplace 

I have misplaced my camera cord at the moment so can not upload pictures. But maybe after this weekend I'll find it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*



OsnobunnieO said:


> FINALLY got my internet working!
> I have misplaced ... maybe after this weekend I'll find it.


Ah, the dreaded words: "It's in a box, somewhere." :dis Isn't moving fun? :mrgreen:


----------



## Poofys Mama (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

I wish my husband was "handy" so he could make something for KitKat...i personally have no talent for stuff like that lol


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Cat furniture DIY*

The post is done! They didn't get it at first, so I had to add some interest with the feathers 



















Oh look - I want it!










She doesn't let an old broken foot stop her from having fun! I was scared that she would hurt herself jumping down but she actually lowers herself down very slowly to the bottom. What a good girl 










Skylar on the other hand just jumps down from the top.










I was thinking about trying to have a bridge from the post to the cut out area pictured below so they could climb up the pole, then go across to other areas of the basement. Really make use of all the space up there 

And the rest of the weird areas in the basement I've been wanting to turn into a kitty jungle! 

I've had this shelf thing from Ikea for the longest time but have been afraid to put it on the wall because its so heavy. I was thinking it might make a nice kitty cubby up at the top of the oddly shaped cut out in the basement.



















This pipe is exposed and ugly so I was thinking of putting another, simple sisal scratching post up against it. Something fairly permanant, but easily moved should I need access to the pipe for some reason.










And along that wall toward the bathroom, maybe a few shelves for them to jump and climb along the wall... I don't know yet.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks GREAT! Had you thought about a few strategically-placed shelves around the post?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The beam is great! All of the neighborhood kitties are going to want to play at your house.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awesome! Man you're gonna have some spoiled cats, lol!


----------



## dukeandjax (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow! Those are amazing pieces of cat furniture.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks! My coworkers are already wanting to "borrow" the basement for their kitties for a while 

I have thought about putting shelves on the post. Its all still up in the air as to what I will end up doing. Suggestions are alwasy welcome!


----------

